# maddie kidded, ???s



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well day 152 and at about 2:30 am maddie kidded ( of course it was between checks) When I went out at 2 nothing and at 3:15 there they were. She had them pretty well dried off. A solid black little girl and a cute tan and white boy. So that doesn't answer the question of " whos the daddy". Since she broke into the boys pen and I saw both on her. Toby is black and garth is brown so?? Anyway a few questions. Saw both kids drink several times and all seem to be good. But they both have legs that are " knuckled" under- back legs on girl front on boy. They are moving around just not unbending those legs> Is there something I should be worried about and should I do anything. Also today is supposed to be real cold and windy should I try to make them little coats? I will try to get pictures on my next trip up, and then maybe one of you wonderful people could post them for me, since I can't seem to do it  Cathy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cathy, if they are inside a draft free shelter, they may not need the sweaters, they will snuggle with mom.

As far as them not straightening their legs...it may take a few hours, they were pretty cramped before birth, if they are still having problems tomorrow, some may suggest a dose of selenium.

They sound adorable Congratulations!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Liz, yep they are in the barn. I just was worried because today is supposed to be cold and windy here. The boy is really cute, I like the tan and white. If he were a girl I would probably keep him(her) Luckily I don't have to go through this again for about another month. If anyone knows how to rig some sort of intercom that would be awesome. Not that I mind the getting up every hour-haha. We can't get baby moniters to work because there is a poewr line going through the farm, and right between the house and barn. So all we get once we cross under that with the moniter is static.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If the kids are standing and moving around then i'd just give them a little time to get those legs straightened out. They might have been really cramped in there so it will just take a little time to get those legs straight. 

As far as the kids go. You very well could have two kids each from a different sire. It's possible for them to have both bred the doe and each fertilize an egg. You would probably want to do a blood check though if you were to register them, but if you're selling just as pets then it's not a big deal. But maybe the sire or dam carried a black or tan gene that just popped up. 

Anywho, congrats on the babies! They sound very sweet!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids!!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The babies


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

well I got pics, if any of you sweet people want to post them for me I can email them, Cathy
OOps Stacey we must have posted at the same time, THANK YOU :leap: 
Must be the lighting because shes solid black, can't find any white on her. She seems sweet already( can that be at 8 hours?). I really like the little boy, sure wish he was a little girl. Maybe when I go back out he'll have changed, :slapfloor:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

very cute... though i must say that the little girl looks more chocolate than black..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are welcome Cathy. Since you asked and you sent them to me in your birth annoucement email I thought "well why not post" :greengrin: 

well my mom told me I had a baby girl and then I got home and it was a boy :shrug: so maybe he could change :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: .......doubtful he'll change! That little doe looks to be a chocolate to me also....both are adorable!

Looks like the little buck sure knows where to find LUNCH! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are real cuties....congrats :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

SO cute!! Congratulations!! :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I think they are cute too, really like the little boy, darn it he didn't change though, still a boy.
How can I tell if they are drinking? I saw them drink last night but so far today I have just seen them in the area of the teats. Am I being paranoid??
They are bawling or anything and I really can't tell by their bellys, am I missing something? Sorry but bieng the first kids here I just want to make sure that they make it or at least give them every chance. Well I will be going back out to check here in a few.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If they aren't getting enough, they will be kinda hunched up, and crying probably. I'd stay close by and make sure you see them nurse. If they are having trouble finding the "spigot" don't push them to it (they'll just push back), just try to guide the teat into their mouths, milk a little onto your hand and cradle the teat in your hand. Kinda hard to explain, lol. Check their belly, it will be a little "chubby" looking if they are eating.

I know what you mean about the color, especially for us newbies :doh: , my first girl was mostly black too...with 3 wild colored (blk/white) brothers...one had blue eyes. But, I've since learned to be happy that she is very well put together, so we'll see what her udder looks like. She's a sweetie, and I think she's wonderful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if when you feel their tummies if they feel full they are doing all right. How about her udder? does it look like they are nursing off it or is it getting tight and full?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

umm when I checked to see if she had milk in both teats they seemed "soft". They aren't hunched up, nor are they bawling. They are actually pretty active every time I check on them ( which is about every hour :shrug: is that too much) I wouldn't say their bellies are real fat and round but they aren't hollow either. Make sense? I was kind of worried about this doe because she tends to be standoffish with the other goats. So I was worried that she may not allow them to nurse. But so far she seems attentive. Oh and when I was out there I saw the little boy poo, So I take that as a good sign. IF she weren't nursing what do you all recommend. I know fias co farm says whole cow milk. Ugh, I am going to worry for a few days. With the really cold and all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

active kids at that young age means they are doing just fine and getting fed. I would keep her and the kids separated from the herd for a week if possible though so that she can focus totaly on them.

Do you have a way to weigh them? if they gain then they are eating


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Duh why didn't I think about weighing them? I have a small scall I use for my rabbits. It only goes up to 5 pounds and they are nowhere near that. She is in her own stall, but can still see everyone pretty well, she seems pretty clam. And the kids seem really friendly. Every time I walk into the stall they walk over to me. 
Thanks everyone for helping, your awesome.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cuties.  Anyone want rid of some ND's near me hehe :wink:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whew, Ok so I feel so much better. They seem fine this am, both were up walking around and seem just fine. Supposed to warm up a little today so I won't worry as much- heck I may even go to the grocery store. 
The boys legs are just fine and I can see hers are better too. All that worrying for pretty much nothing. I just thank all of you who helped answer my questions. Thanks Cathy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

worrying is natural and if something had been wrong you would have been ontop of it. :thumb: 

Glad to hear they are doing alright :greengrin:


----------

